# Short Intro



## 337111 (Mar 28, 2019)

Well intro is we have been married for two decades. Had some good and bad times. Would be truly wonderful I would say if a few of the tarnishing pile of unresolved conflicts were worked and sad to say none have been removed from the pile as yet. Maybe someday and wish the best for those working such issues. Roy


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome compliance -- lots of good folks here who you can bounce issues off -- sometimes the responses are even helpful!!!
:grin2:


----------

